# Gandalf and his ring



## SACHMO (Dec 30, 2002)

Why did Cirdan the elf give gandalf his ring(which was one of the three). does any body know?
i would love to find out
Thx


----------



## Celebthôl (Dec 30, 2002)

coz he knew of gandalfs real power and purpose, and that Círdan loved the sea not the ring!


----------



## Nightingale (Jan 26, 2003)

Yes Cirdan knew that Gandalf could make more use out of the ring than he could and that Gandalf would need it more than him.


----------



## Lasgalen (Jan 26, 2003)

Cirdan's ring was the Ring of Fire. Cirdan, who loved the sea, planned on remaining in the Havens until the last ship sailed. In his foresight, he knew that Gandalf would make better use of it because with it, Gandalf could rekindle hearts in a world that grows chill. Narya's power was to strengthen hearts.

-Lasgalen


----------



## Celebthôl (Jan 26, 2003)

and what did Vilya and Nenya do?


----------



## Lasgalen (Jan 26, 2003)

All of the Three rings could ward off the decays of time and postpone the weariness of the world. I am not familiar with all of HoME, so maybe something more specific is said in there about the rings' power.

-Lasgalen


----------



## Ithrynluin (Jan 26, 2003)

No, I don't think it gets any more specific than that. Vilya is the greatest of the Three, meaning it probably has a more powerful effect on the environment (slows down the passing of time...).


----------



## Thorondor_ (May 15, 2005)

Nenya, the Ring of Water, was set with a white diamond and its band was made of mithril; Vilya, the ring of Air, had a gold band set with a blue stone.


----------



## ingolmo (May 18, 2005)

All three rings had very powerful bearers. Elrond had Vilya, the ring of air, and he used it to slow down change (in a negative aspect) and maybe to control the river beside Imladris, which we know he could control. Gandalf had Narya, the ring of fire. He used it to keep the good flame alight in himself and in people who he wanted to help, so that they could persevere against the enemy. Galadriel had Nenya, the ring of water, and she used her's to stop changes (again in a negative aspect) in Lothlorien. Those are the uses of the Elven-rings according to me.
-Ingolmo


----------



## Thorondor_ (May 18, 2005)

Hm, I doubt the ring of air had anything to do with controlling water.


----------



## ingolmo (May 19, 2005)

Yeah, I guess you're right, but then how did Elrond control the river?


----------



## Thorondor_ (May 19, 2005)

Ulmo has been very close to the inhabitants of Middle-Earth, even when the Valar weren't. He was critical in the building of Gondolin and Nargothrond; he saved Elwing, he tried to teach humans from very early on... and I guess the list can continue. 
I think he had Elrond in his special favours because Elrond was one of the most important and powerful Elves in M-E, and Ulmo was very much against Melkor and Co.


----------



## Ingwë (May 19, 2005)

Gandalf's ring has been given to him by Lord of the Havens- Cirdan. As we know Cirdan. He can see more that any creature of the Middle earth and he is of the Wisest elves. He realised that Gandalf the Grey needs this Ring: 



> "For," said he, "*great labours and perils lie before you, and lest your task prove too great and wearisome, take this Ring for your aid and comfort*. It was entrusted to me only to keep secret, and here upon the West-shores it is idle; but I deem that in days ere long to come it should be in nobler hands than mine, that may wield it for the kindling of all hearts to courage."


 
I think that the Ring of Fire really helped Gandalf. Maybe it has helped Gandalf against the Balrog. Gandalf needed courage when he was in Isengard. 

And it is said that Saruman knew of the Ring. Then why didn't he took it? What did happen with the Ring is Isengard?


----------



## Arthur_Vandelay (May 19, 2005)

Ingwë said:


> And it is said that Saruman knew of the Ring. Then why didn't he took it off? What did happen with the Ring is Isengard?



That's a good question. Did Saruman know about the Ring Gandalf wore? Gandalf would have had no reason to conceal it from a fellow member of the Council (until he began to mistrust him). If so, Gandalf seems to have been able or allowed to keep the Ring while he was a captive in Isengard.

(Actually, this question is addressed here .)


----------

